# Utility Costs



## Mattcromp (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi I am looking at renting a 2 bedroom apartment in Dubai, I hav been quoted figures with elec, water, tv and phone/internet (exc. calls) included and some without.

Could anyone tell me how much I would be looking at paying per for elec, water, tv & phone/internet should i rent one with out them in the price?

Thanks

Matthew


----------

